
EFF Backs Redditor in Fight to Stay Anonymous - rosser
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-backs-redditor-fight-stay-anonymous
======
mr_toad
“...an anonymous Reddit commenter who is facing an abusive copyright claim
from the Watchtower Bible and Tract Society, a group that publishes doctrines
for Jehovah’s Witnesses.”

Sounds like the Jehovah’s Witnesses are ripping off the Church of
Scientology’s playbook.

~~~
DiabloD3
Yeah, but the CoS learned that the Streisand Effect makes _everything_ worse.

I would have never even known some guy on Reddit wrote apparently accurate
comments about the JW until the JW happily pointed it out to me.

------
siruncledrew
Are the JWs sueing an unnamed party “John Doe” (aka “darkspilver”) and asking
Reddit for, presumably, email and IP address data to try to associate a real
person’s identity with their copyright lawsuit? They can’t sue a fictitious
username that can’t appear in court..?

What’s the difference to Reddit if they say ‘yes’ or ‘no’ to the request? Do
they have to?

~~~
comex
Reddit was served with a DMCA 512(h) subpoena. Subpoenas are normally issued
by a court, but 512(h) creates a special process where anyone can subpoena a
website to reveal the identity of a user they accuse of infringing their
copyright, with no prior judicial review:

[https://www.lutzker.com/the-dmca-subpoena-process-an-
underut...](https://www.lutzker.com/the-dmca-subpoena-process-an-
underutilized-tool-for-identifying-anonymous-infringers/)

Complying with a subpoena is mandatory; failure to do so is contempt of court.
But you don't have to comply immediately, and in the meantime you or someone
else can file a motion to quash, which puts it on hold. In this case,
darkspilver (represented by the EFF) filed the own motion to quash, rather
than Reddit itself.

